# Morrowind: Als Magier schwerer?



## Stryke89 (19. Dezember 2005)

Hi Leute...
Da die Winterferien kurz bevor stehen hab ich angefangen Morrowind zuspieln. Weil ich noch kein Rollenspiel als reiner Magier durchgezspielt hab, hab ich einfach die Klasse Magier genommen (Rasse: Hochelf). An Magier haftet in Rollenspielen irgendwie immer so ein kleiner Ruf, dass es mit Magier vorallem am Anfang schwerer ist...
Wie ist das bei Morrowind? Ist das Spiel als Magier wirklich schwerer?
In den Tipps von Pcgames steht ja man solle sich eine Klasse basteln die als Fähigkeiten auf jedenfall auch Rüstungen und Schwertkampf hat. So was hab ich jetz als Magier aber gar nicht...


----------



## Kandinata (19. Dezember 2005)

Stryke89 am 19.12.2005 07:50 schrieb:
			
		

> Hi Leute...
> Da die Winterferien kurz bevor stehen hab ich angefangen Morrowind zuspieln. Weil ich noch kein Rollenspiel als reiner Magier durchgezspielt hab, hab ich einfach die Klasse Magier genommen (Rasse: Hochelf). An Magier haftet in Rollenspielen irgendwie immer so ein kleiner Ruf, dass es mit Magier vorallem am Anfang schwerer ist...
> Wie ist das bei Morrowind? Ist das Spiel als Magier wirklich schwerer?
> In den Tipps von Pcgames steht ja man solle sich eine Klasse basteln die als Fähigkeiten auf jedenfall auch Rüstungen und Schwertkampf hat. So was hab ich jetz als Magier aber gar nicht...



das dieser ruf ist, braucht niemand zu wundern, da es, wenn man totaler neuling ist, immer so ist

man beginnt nen spiel, sieht ne menge viecher, rennt sinnlos drauf los weil man seine stärke testen will...

als schwertkämpfer haste rüstung und paar hitpoints, das heisst du KÖNNTEST diesen fehler überleben...

als magier biste sofort platt da man für gewöhnlich nichts aushält, weil man eben sein hauptmerk auf schaden hat und nicht rüstung oder hitpoints


----------



## Pati (19. Dezember 2005)

Ich würde dir eher zu einem Bretonen raten, da der, im Gegensatz zum Hochelf, 50% Magieresistenz hat. Der Hochelf ist ja sehr anfällig. Das kann einem Magierneuling schon etwas heftig werden. 
Ich spiele gerade eine Bretone Magierin mit Sternzeichen Atronach. Zwar regenerieren sich bei dem Sternzeichen die MP nicht über Nacht, aber wenn du dich von gegnerischen Zauberwirkern einfach bezaubern lässt absorbierst du seine MP. Und durch die 50%ige Magieresistenz wirst du auch nur selten Schaden erleiden.
Außerdem kannst du dir auch einfach, bei Manamangel, einen Ahnengeist beschwören und den solange attackieren bis er dich mit seinem Feuerzauber angreift. 
Wie gesagt es ist nur ein Vorschlag. Wie du schlussendlich spielen willst musst du selber entscheiden. Wünsche dir jedenfalls viel Spaß mit deinem Magier.


----------



## Stryke89 (19. Dezember 2005)

Pati am 19.12.2005 10:40 schrieb:
			
		

> Ich würde dir eher zu einem Bretonen raten, da der, im Gegensatz zum Hochelf, 50% Magieresistenz hat. Der Hochelf ist ja sehr anfällig. Das kann einem Magierneuling schon etwas heftig werden.
> Ich spiele gerade eine Bretone Magierin mit Sternzeichen Atronach. Zwar regenerieren sich bei dem Sternzeichen die MP nicht über Nacht, aber wenn du dich von gegnerischen Zauberwirkern einfach bezaubern lässt absorbierst du seine MP. Und durch die 50%ige Magieresistenz wirst du auch nur selten Schaden erleiden.
> Außerdem kannst du dir auch einfach, bei Manamangel, einen Ahnengeist beschwören und den solange attackieren bis er dich mit seinem Feuerzauber angreift.
> Wie gesagt es ist nur ein Vorschlag. Wie du schlussendlich spielen willst musst du selber entscheiden. Wünsche dir jedenfalls viel Spaß mit deinem Magier.


Ich glaub ich werde noch mal neu anfangen und mir eine Klasse erstelen, die fast wie der Magier ist, aber als secundär Faähigkeit auch Akrobatik und Handeln hat. Diese Fähigkeiten kann man schnell aufwerten und dadruch steigt man schneler auf.
Oder meint ihr das bringts nich?


----------



## March20 (19. Dezember 2005)

ich glaub das nicht nur bei Morrowwind die magier am schwersten zu spielen sind.

bin grad dabei wieder mal NWn im Sp zu zocken und muss sagen das es hier schon mit einem waldläufer etwas schwerer ist. da versuch ich gar nicht mal nen magier.

die brauchen immer schutz von nem krieger, weil sie im nahkampf keinen blumentopf gewinnen.und die meisten gegner kommen auf schwertlänge an dich ran


----------



## Pati (19. Dezember 2005)

March20 am 19.12.2005 14:12 schrieb:
			
		

> ich glaub das nicht nur bei Morrowwind die magier am schwersten zu spielen sind.
> 
> bin grad dabei wieder mal NWn im Sp zu zocken und muss sagen das es hier schon mit einem waldläufer etwas schwerer ist. da versuch ich gar nicht mal nen magier.
> 
> die brauchen immer schutz von nem krieger, weil sie im nahkampf keinen blumentopf gewinnen.und die meisten gegner kommen auf schwertlänge an dich ran



Also NWN mit meiner Hexenmeisterin war ein Kinderspiel. Ich weiß nicht was alle haben    Ja gut, am Anfang brauchte ich auch dringend Unterstützung aber mit höheren Zaubern (ich sage nur mächtiger Geschosshagel) habe ich alle sehr schnell klein bekommen.


----------



## Pati (19. Dezember 2005)

Stryke89 am 19.12.2005 14:10 schrieb:
			
		

> Ich glaub ich werde noch mal neu anfangen und mir eine Klasse erstelen, die fast wie der Magier ist, aber als secundär Faähigkeit auch Akrobatik und Handeln hat. Diese Fähigkeiten kann man schnell aufwerten und dadruch steigt man schneler auf.
> Oder meint ihr das bringts nich?



Also Akrobatik brauchst du nicht unbedingt als sekundäre Fähigkeit nehmen. Wenn du überall hin hüpfst steigert sie sich sehr schnell. Ich habe statt Handeln Wortgewandtheit als sekundäre Fähigkeit noch dazu genommen sowie ohne Rüstung. Was für einen Magier oder magienahen Char noch sehr wichtig ist ist Alchemie. Dadurch kannst du dir die Tränke selber brauen und brauchst sie nicht teuer kaufen. Und den Überschuss verkauf einfach. Je besser die Tränke sind desto mehr bekommst du auch dafür.


----------



## Mekkofresh (19. Dezember 2005)

Ich würde statt Handeln also Feilschen ehr Wortgewandheit nehmen, da man ab einer gewissen Zeit eh Geld wie Heu hat und wenn man sich bei anderen einschleimen kann gehen die auch mit dem Preis runter. Ausserdem ist es manchmal recht nützlich wenn man andere bespotten kann und die einen dann angreifen so muss man keine Strafe zahlen da man den Kampf nicht angefangen hat. Als Magier würd ich dir auch den Bretonen empfehlen, In Bloodmoon gibst einen netten Mantel da hast du MAna und Fertigkeiten en masse aber man bekommt am tageslicht schaden (is im brunnen bei der kleinen stadt wo die werwölfe angreifen) ist für einen magier recht nützlich.


----------



## Stryke89 (20. Dezember 2005)

Mekkofresh am 19.12.2005 22:13 schrieb:
			
		

> Ich würde statt Handeln also Feilschen ehr Wortgewandheit nehmen, da man ab einer gewissen Zeit eh Geld wie Heu hat und wenn man sich bei anderen einschleimen kann gehen die auch mit dem Preis runter. Ausserdem ist es manchmal recht nützlich wenn man andere bespotten kann und die einen dann angreifen so muss man keine Strafe zahlen da man den Kampf nicht angefangen hat. Als Magier würd ich dir auch den Bretonen empfehlen, In Bloodmoon gibst einen netten Mantel da hast du MAna und Fertigkeiten en masse aber man bekommt am tageslicht schaden (is im brunnen bei der kleinen stadt wo die werwölfe angreifen) ist für einen magier recht nützlich.


Meint ihr denn es ist sehr schwer mit Magier zuspielen, der weder Akrobatik, Handel oder Wortgewandheit als primär/secundär Fähigkeit hat?


----------



## Pati (20. Dezember 2005)

Stryke89 am 20.12.2005 07:08 schrieb:
			
		

> Meint ihr denn es ist sehr schwer mit Magier zuspielen, der weder Akrobatik, Handel oder Wortgewandheit als primär/secundär Fähigkeit hat?



Wie gesagt: Akrobatik brauchst du nicht wirklich als primäre oder sekundäre Fähigkeit nehmen. Wenn du erst mal den Zauber Levitation beherrscht kommst du sowieso überall hin. Wortgewandtheit würde ich schon zu den sekundären dazu nehmen. Denn es gibt ein paar Aufträge bei denen du jemanden "verschwinden" lassen sollst und durch verspotten bekommst du keine Geldstrafe. Außerdem kannst du Wortgewandtheit leicht an den Sklaven die du in manchen Höhlen gefangen findest steigern. Sie stört es nicht wenn du sie ständig bewunderst


----------

